# 2011/2012 Snowboard Gear Test



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

In two days time I will be testing 2011/2012 snowboarding gear. There will be well over 50 brands at the test. Since I am going as the only representative for my shop it will be hard for me to test everything. So, could you please relay if you heard (or tried) anything about the new gear and what are the things I should definitely not miss out on trying?

Cheers


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

2012 K2 Happy Hour is sick. That is all I have been on so far. I have another week before I demo...


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm sure most people here would like to hear someone's impressions of the new NS Proto CT.


----------



## Glitchdj (Feb 5, 2009)

NS PROTO CTX please!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What about the NS proto I went out on it for the last few days it goes down the hill it turns it jumps it does snow sliding things.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Re-read my post please. I am not going there to write board reviews. I am going there to do test snowboard equipment so my shop can make the right order for next season. So, let me know if you've heard or tried something real, please. 

Also, Never Summer products will not be available at this event.


----------



## TheMasterOfNone (Feb 15, 2009)

It might be helpful to post what will be available at the event so that people can give you useful ideas of what to try out.

You will let us know what boards you like right


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

TheMasterOfNone said:


> It might be helpful to post what will be available at the event so that people can give you useful ideas of what to try out.
> 
> You will let us know what boards you like right


there will be over 80 brands available for testing and it would take me a while to list them all here so please assume everything will be there. i made an exception with mentioning never summer will not be there because 4 out of a total of 6 posts on this thread so far have been about the NS Proto.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

here are some links to some new 2012 gear from forum, lib tech, DC, rome, ride, etc etc. Also, the dude who works at my shop has the 2012 t.rice, i got to ride it and it feels just a hair more aggressive and stiff than the old one. sick sticks in these pics (nice rhyme )

http://snowboarding.transworld.net/1000142252/featuresobf/2012-product-sneak-peek/
http://broblog.snowbroader.eu/2011/...-burton-dc-nitro-k2-yes-jones-artec-and-more/


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What about the NS proto I went out on it for the last few days it goes down the hill it turns it jumps it does snow sliding things.


Snow sliding is always something I look for in a board.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I recently got back from a Burton showing. A ton of their boards have squeezebox in them now. You should try it as it seems they are trying to make this a permanent part of the Flying-V camber.

They replaced some boards like the Love. However, from what I saw and heard, it's the same board with a different name. They also have a new binding to replace both of the C0 bindings. It's called the Diode. It was freakishly light. 25% lighter than the C0 line.

K2 has a new Bambooyah stick. Protohype I think is the name. You should try that out. K2 Turbo Dream is supposed to have more pop now so that's worth a try.


----------

